# Tecumseh LV195EA Push Mower Brake Cable



## AJinAugusta (Feb 23, 2009)

While mowing today, the black clamp holding the cable, on the right side of the mower, from the brake handle to the engine lost its screw, resulting in the engine to shut down.

I inserted a new bolt and screw to refasten it to the handle. However, the cable was extremely loose. The cable end closest to the motor was only going through one hole, the one closest to the front of the deck.

The cable is too slack. There HAS to be another hole or connection to take up the slack in order to keep the tension on the brake bar. The black cable sleeve is still attached to the engine.

Any suggestions or a link to a photo of that particular part of the engine?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The brake cable is actually a part that is supplied by the mower manufacturer and not the engine. 

What is the brand of mower and model number of your mower??


----------



## AJinAugusta (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for you speedy reply...

The mower is a Toro Recycler, with front wheel drive.

Here's the info on the motor:

Tecumseh Power Co Disp - 195cc
Engine Family 5TPXS.1951BC

Model LV195EA
SPEC 362003C
DOM 05133JA0814

Sorry about the description, it was the best way I could describe it. There seems to be too much slack in the silver cable.

AJ


----------



## AJinAugusta (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't see a model # on the mower itself.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The Model number for the mower is located under the flap that you lift up to install the bag. It's on a decal located on the lower left side of the back of the mower.

The cable on your mower should be attached in the lowest mtg hole on the handle where the rope guide is attached. If you lost the mounting bolt, then you probably lost the rope guide as it's part of the bolt that is used to mount the cable. On the engine it snaps into place and the "z" bend slips through a fixed eyelet, it's the only way to attach to the engine


----------



## AJinAugusta (Feb 23, 2009)

You're the BEST, 30yr Tech!

Thanks from a near-sighted old fart who spends more time tearing computers apart than small engines! 

My dogs thank you... they were getting lost in the high grass in the backyard!

AJ :thumbsup:


----------

